# Drywall around new shower stall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually add thin wood 'rippers to the studs (made on a table saw) to shim out the near by studs--making it possible to butt the dry wall up to the tub enclosure without a hump.

Adding drywall 'C' channel to the raw edge is an acceptable way to avoid mudding and taping right up against the shower surround.

If you prefer to mud that instead--use Easy Sand powdered drywall mud---it is harder than the bucket mix and will hold up well to the movement of the fiberglass surround.


----------



## MurphyMan (Dec 25, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> 7
> 
> If you prefer to mud that instead--use Easy Sand powdered drywall mud---it is harder than the bucket mix and will hold up well to the movement of the fiberglass surround.


So, you can actually butt the drywall to the enclosure and then mud that gap? Sounds tricky to my clumsy hand.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MurphyMan said:


> So, you can actually butt the drywall to the enclosure and then mud that gap? Sounds tricky to my clumsy hand.


Thats standardly how its done. I would suggest using MR (Moisture Resistant) sheetrock. The glass enclosure, that will likely go around the shower unit, should be water tight. 
Never-the-less, if you ever develop a leak down the road, the MR will minimize moisture damage.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Both of the above replies are correct. You will need to use tape if there's a gap (and there likely will be). Use fiberglass mesh tape with the setting compound oh'mike recommended....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FYI- The method BJ is referring to is; "flat taping" and coating.


----------



## MurphyMan (Dec 25, 2011)

bjbatlanta said:


> You will need to use tape if there's a gap (and there likely will be). Use fiberglass mesh tape with the setting compound oh'mike recommended....


Huh? :confused1:

Where do I use the tape? As an interface between the drywall and the enclosure?

You wouldn't happen to have a photo would you?

Murph


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If your cuts are close--no mesh tape should be needed---If you have a large gap some tape after the first packing of the gap might be good insurance--

Consider sistering another stud along side the enclosure,as a nailer--looks like you need a place to attach the drywall there--Mike---


----------



## MurphyMan (Dec 25, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Consider sistering another stud along side the enclosure,as a nailer--looks like you need a place to attach the drywall there--Mike---


Will do. :thumbsup:


----------

